# 225 gallon begins.



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

well, my algae problem is starting be under control - finally. There are sword plants, ludwiga, banana, and Aponogeton ulvaceus.
I'm going to buy more plants (micrswords, and broadleaf ludwigas). for now, this is all i got. I have also have six Siamese Algae Eater (SAE) - Crossocheilus siamensis. They do great job on eating the algae off the plants.














































































Injecting CO2 through power-head.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

loookin good keep us posted and any questions we will help that is a big tank awesome settup also, gonna look good once it feels in


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looks good

More vegitation!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Everything looks great. So what gets to call that nice tank its home??


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tanks looking good so far


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what kind of lights did you go with?


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

lo4life said:


> what kind of lights did you go with?


I went with the lights that you told me about. Fishneedit.com. Thanks!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks awesome.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

me likes so far. cant wait to see it a couple months from now maybe 2-3mo.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks very much everyone! i'm still learning and I enjoy it very much.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea its deffinatly different isnt it?? Completely different look to the tank and it makes you feel like you actually completed something when it grows in. I cant wait to get started on my 10G. Deff post some pics with that monster in the tank!!


----------

